# 2012 Synapse seatpost?



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

New member here... Recently bought a slight older synapse carbon from a friend, and I hear the seat post on the 2012 is alot easier to manage and make adjustments... Even though I have my current saddle dialed in to my liking, I'd like to get the newer seatpost for when the time comes for me to switch saddles... 

Does anyone know where I can possibly order one online? I'm in the navy and currently stationed in Japan, there's a cannondale shop nearby just outside of the base but the yen to USD ratio isn't helping right now and all purchases off base are just ridiculous... Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JBShibby (Sep 26, 2011)

Good question. I've got a 2011 Synapse and I'd like to know as well. I've been casually keeping a look-out for a few months now, ever since the 2012's were released, but haven't seen them offered online. I suspect a special order from the LBS might be the only option at this time.

Along the same lines, I'd be interested to know if anyone can comment on the differences between the new "soft" flex version vs. "hard" flex version and how these compare to the older style seatpost that I'm riding. I suspect the older style has a flex that sits somewhere between the two. Can anyone that's ridden both styles offer any insight?


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Q on both. My bud owns a bike shop and I asked the same question. He told me at the moment only LBS will be able to get them since they are still new on the market. Helitech, I would suggest asking family and friends to see if they can get one at a LBS and have them ship it to you. IF your family and friends are not close to a cannondale dealer, let me know and I can provide my buds lbs and he can work with you on getting a seatpost.

JBShibby. Difference between the two version is one will flex slightly to give it a more comfy ride. The hard version and older synapse seatpost has about the same rigidity, but the older seatpost feels more solid even though its a PITA to setup.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the offered help! I'll keep u in mind! I like the rigidity of the seat post on my synapse, but no matter how adequately greased the cups are I hated going through the set up process of my saddle.. I've only seen the very top of the new seat post on eBay... Makes sense that they would make it removable since the newest model comes with the two flex options... Thanks for the insight in the differences between the two also! Now I know to get the stiff model... There's a cannondale shop near base, looks like I'm taking a trip for a quote tomorrow!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Helitech said:


> Thanks for the offered help! I'll keep u in mind! I like the rigidity of the seat post on my synapse, but no matter how adequately greased the cups are I hated going through the set up process of my saddle.. I've only seen the very top of the new seat post on eBay... Makes sense that they would make it removable since the newest model comes with the two flex options... Thanks for the insight in the differences between the two also! Now I know to get the stiff model... There's a cannondale shop near base, looks like I'm taking a trip for a quote tomorrow!


Not a problem. Former Navy Corpsman with frequent trips to Okinawa, so I know 1st hand how hard it is to get stuff. Kadena AFB is a large base, but doubt they have a top notch bike shop there. Non that I could remember.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Kadena is far from where I'm at anyways... I'm on Honshu in the kanagawa prefecture... Hope I can find the time to stop by the LBS that specializes in cannondales today.. Thanks again for all the info "doc"!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Helitech said:


> Kadena is far from where I'm at anyways... I'm on Honshu in the kanagawa prefecture... Hope I can find the time to stop by the LBS that specializes in cannondales today.. Thanks again for all the info "doc"!


Helitech. found a site that sells 2012 seatpost. kinda pricey personally. They sell the soft version, but I'm sure if you contact them they might be able to get the hard version.

Synapse Carbon + Alloy 2007-2012 - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks! that is overpriced! guess I'm gonna go ahead and just deal with the older seat post and put my money towards a roller trainer!



Turtle Torque said:


> Helitech. found a site that sells 2012 seatpost. kinda pricey personally. They sell the soft version, but I'm sure if you contact them they might be able to get the hard version.
> 
> Synapse Carbon + Alloy 2007-2012 - CannondaleExperts.com


----------

